# Precautions when washing your tractor



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I read in the manual that you don't want to use a pressure washer against the fins of the radiator when cleaning. But I didn't find any other precautions. What do you normally cover with plastic when washing the engine with water?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I blow my tractors down a couple of times a year but avoid spraying directly at any electrical stuff, oil dipsticks, air cleaners, guages or soft parts like the seat. I do blow out the radiator - from both sides - but back off a few feet with the wand as the pressure can masticate the fins pretty bad.
I don't cover anything.
If your tractor is a gasser avoid the coil and especially the distributer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are using a pressure washer, choose the nozzle wisely, you don't need to peel the paint off and cut the hood in half. LOL And heed Ultradogs advice!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

As suggested…use an air compressor to blow out the dust. Keep air filter blown out also and ya want to blow it out from inside the filter.

I use a brush to knock clinging dirt loose in engine compartment then hit with air hose. I avoid pressure washer on engine compartment of anything. Too many electrical components and vents etc to worry about getting water into.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ConnorKucka said:


> In general, any vehicle is not mechanical and where there is an engine must be washed in parts. Radiators in the cooling system can be washed with a high-pressure washer if it is previously removed. If you can't remove it and you're not sure you can keep the angle of the hose in the right range, it's better to call the guys at https://sparklewash.com/commercial-pressure-washing/ to do it for you. They have more experience and skill with this. Radiator grills can be broken and then you have to change it - take it off and put it back on. So it's better to remove the whole radiator before you start washing it.



BS...............Nice try at advertising though........


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I have a battery operated blower, the type you use to blow the leaves around the yard.

Very handy to keep things clean and clear, when doing the radiator I do it from the inside, the crud comes out much easier when sent out in the opposite direction from which it got there.

I found using water creates mud and when the heat dries the mud it is stuck fast.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Rolex said:


> I have a battery operated blower, the type you use to blow the leaves around the yard.
> 
> Very handy to keep things clean and clear, when doing the radiator I do it from the inside, the crud comes out much easier when sent out in the opposite direction from which it got there.
> 
> I found using water creates mud and when the heat dries the mud it is stuck fast.



Yeppers........I personally use an air hose with a pistol grip air nozzle to clean the radiator and the whole engine area on my tractors unless they have caked on mud then I use the pressure washer and just pay attention to how I do it....


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't cover anything when I pressure wash my tractor engine.
I avoid spraying directly on some electrical components (like relays, glow plug timer, etc)
Been pressure washing my engines for decades, never a problem.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I take my leaf blower into the paddock with me in summer when good cooling is a must and there is more stuff like flowers and seeds about to clog up the radiator.

The high volume does a great job of clearing any junk out and the pressure is not high enough to bend or damage the cooling fins.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day,

I wash the Deutz air cooled engine in my Fendt 280P with a garden hose, usually daily in hot dusty conditions and especially when hay-making. I use a pressure washer every month or so to move any stubborn rubbish that has lodged in the cooling fins. It's amazing how much dust and bits of grass get sucked in by the large cooling fan. Otherwise I keep water away from the electrics.

Jim


----------

